# Female adult rat near Seattle



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

my co worker got a rat (only one! grrr) and now decided he doesnt have time for it. shes a PEW and was super nice and curious when i met her. the poor thing is lonely, so if anyone knows of someone in the area who can give her a good home and some friends, let me know. id take her, but i have no room for more rats at the moment.


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

Oh, no.. That's just too close. Gah, temptation.

My husband would kill me...


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

lol

doooooo ittttttt

haha

c'mon.... shes free!


jk, no pressure lol


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

LOL You're bad. 

In all honesty, I don't think my cage is big enough for a third girl. I hope she gets a fantastic home though.


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

I'm relatively close... a few hours south. But my step dad would probably skin me alive.... =/. I will bug him because i got classes done with good grades. Maybe he'll say yes this time~! (I only have one female right now and she's soooo lonely... =[. )


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

abbycrazed said:


> I'm relatively close... a few hours south. But my step dad would probably skin me alive.... =/. I will bug him because i got classes done with good grades. Maybe he'll say yes this time~! (I only have one female right now and she's soooo lonely... =[. )


Then she'd be perfect for you!


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

yeah, that would be super sweet to see two lonely rats meet. this one looked way lonely when i saw her.


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

I can get an answer by Saturday. Volkl, can your co worker or whoever wait until then? (I should also have money to pay someone to get me up there if my step-dad says yes).


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

i'm leaving for california tonight but i'll be back sunday night. i'll be able to find out monday morning if he is still looking for a home for her.


=)


----------



## Volkl (Feb 14, 2008)

well i didnt get to go out of town as planned. couldnt find someone to medicate one of my ratties.

he still has the girl and said he can wait for an answer, no rush.


----------



## abbycrazed (Mar 7, 2008)

Sweet. Stepdad and money get here either tonight or tomorrow depending on if he has to work overtime or not.


----------



## RatLover17 (Jul 6, 2008)

If no body has taken her I would be interested. My little sister wants another rat to keep hers company. What colour is she? We could always meet you half way or come pick her up. How close to seatle are you? Thanks, kristen


----------

